# Black light - how to detect??



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

So i picked up a light today (stemming from my other topic), and tried it out just now. It sure does pick up the dust and things not visible to the human eye normally.

the light i have (the spot spotter) says it will light up yellow white when dry adn blue white when fresh. i looked over the suspicious little rug, on the top i just saw dust and threads and things. the concrete the same (another previous problem spot - has been cleaned well?). So then i wasnt sure what i was looking for. So then i took it right to the litterbox and nothing really glowed at all. i just watched simba pee in the litter and thought perfect, now ill know what to look for. it didnt glow at all. i watched him do it so i know its there. so why couldnt i see it?

the back of that possibly cleaned little rug looked the same as a white piece of paper under it. but then the litter didnt even glow differently in the pee spot so thats kinda making me question the whole thing.


----------



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

Sounds like you got jipped. I have used a black light on pee before and it worked. Are you sure it's a real black light?


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

It is working, is it? It should glow dark blue.


----------



## Jess041 (Jul 6, 2009)

I got this one Cat Urine Stink-Finder Super Brite UV Light Combo - Stain & Odor - Cat - PetSmart and it worked. I saw the Spot Spotter on there, but I wouldn't know if it works or not because that's not the one I bought. Are white objects glowing at least?


----------



## lgnutah (Aug 7, 2010)

I looked at the Petsmart ad. What kind of "lack of cleanliness" is it supposed to detect in motel rooms? If it is bedbugs, people who travel a lot will be interested. Anyone know?


----------



## Jess041 (Jul 6, 2009)

It's mainly referring to bodily fluids. Use your imagination lol.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

To answer the question yes, actually everything white in the room glowed! it does say UV light. UV urine detector.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

You know, I had the same problem with the black light we have... I wondered if it was bright enough or something. I used it in a place (an unused shower) where I know my cat has peed more than once, and saw nothing. Then I used it in another place I know he'd peed and saw nothing yet again. I also tried it on some blankets that he'd peed on. Nothing. The light carpets, however, have a ton of stuff show up on them. Meanwhile, nothing else works - not brown carpets, not linoleum, not blankets, not plastic... ah well, 15 dollars wasted.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

So if you cant smell it and you cant see it, how are you supposed to be sure its gone?

The only thing where i may have seen some is in front of the fire place, the old little rug that was tehre (now thrown away) had unknowingly been a toilet, Simba pooped on it a while after Max, but for a reason since there was blood in it. we were at the vets the next day. actually, i think later that day even. So, i cleaned it up ( i believe i kept a sample), and thought it was fine. Discovered later it had been a toilet.

but the tiles themselves didnt glow, just some tiny parts on the grout. so not sure if thats something or not.

im sure i have 30 days to return it, im guessing.

There is a money back gaurantee on the box tho direct from the company. So, thats gotta mean something, i hope.


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

Was the room dark when you used it? Ive found the room has to be almost pitch black.


----------



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

Well with the tiles, they aren't porous, so they won't show if pee is present, but GROUT and CARPETING and the like ARE, so they'll show it. I suggest taking back the expensive "specialty" light, getting your money back, and going to WalMart to the camping section, and get one of the ones with a flashlight, amber light, and black light all in one. I KNOW for a fact those work.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

oh man...they sell them at Walmart? I'll be there tomorrow and now I want one. That would kick my OCD way over the edge if I turned on a black light and saw something...


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

I bought mine from Walmart as well  $9


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Do they carry them at canadian walmarts???

the one i have did light up dish soap dribbles on the cupboard in front of the sink. i dont know if that means anything.

does the walmart one light up the clumps in the litterbox??


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

does anyone knwo the exact model number of the walmart 3 in 1 light that works well for you??


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 15, 2010)

I had one way before I got Boo for a Halloween party my Mom had when I was 15.I believe this is almost the same as mine(it works for finding cat pee) 



 .


----------



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't own one now, I had it years ago, (think 13-15 years ago). It was my grandparents' flashlight, but it did work on pee spots. 

Hope you can get one that helps! And no, it won't light up the clumps of litter. Or at least, I don't think it will.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Im wondering now if what i did see on that little prevous problem area (that i thought may be a problem again) was just rust from the laundry room floor?? we keep that little rug over the metal grate/drain in the laundry room.

that would make some sense why nothing at all lit up. well, the back lit up but like a clean new sheet of white paper.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

As it turns out, that little 3 in one light you guys were talking about is NOT sold in canada. They looked at me as if i was crazy. they dont carry UV/black lights at all there. So, unfortunately i had returned my other one before i went into the walmart in the same plaza.

Which other types of stores would have something like that?? what make are your flashlights? what color is it?

i checked the camping section, the housewares section, and asked the employees and even the general manager was in, they all looked at me like i had 4 heads....


----------



## applesparks (May 5, 2010)

I'm not in Canada so I can't really guide you, but I just wanted to warn you to make sure whatever you get is a blacklight, not a lightbulb painted black. I've run into this issue buying things for Halloween.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

anyone have the make or model number of that 9 dollar one that works??? Ill buy it online at this point i dont care.... just need one that i know from cat owners that works. and my wal mart looked at me like i was crazy so likely have to order online, from walmart or the manufacturer.

the closest thing i saw was a stanley one but its 21 dollars - may as well go back and get the one i had for that price...


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

would any of these work?:

uv black light | eBay


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

If any of you have that novelty store Spencers (sometimes called Spencer Gifts) in any malls.. they ALWAYS have black lights year round.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

We used to... but they shut it down cuz too many people were stealing... figures eh??


----------

